# LOL Cigarette Vaporizer



## hands (12/10/14)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/10/14)

hands said:


>




LOL rather smoke the darn thing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/10/14)

Whats the difference lol. So much more effort. And the risk of getting burnt is real

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## hands (12/10/14)

some just don't get the vaping thing.


----------



## bjorncoetsee (12/10/14)

Did he vaporize his point finger aswell?


----------



## LandyMan (12/10/14)

That is just retarded

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/10/14)

I really don't see the point is this wtf..

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Dr Phil (12/10/14)

Lol his vapeing the paper around the cigarette

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## mjspikes (12/10/14)

It looks like he is smoking tik or some drug

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

